# Java-"Wörterbuch"?



## Private Void (18. Dez 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es irgendwo eine Art "Wörterbuch" für Java zu finden gibt (sei es in Buch-, Software-, PDF- oder HTML-Form etc.), in dem alles, was diese Programmiersprache ausmacht - seien es Datentypen, Operatoren oder sonst irgendwas), nach Aspekten der Anwendungsmöglichkeiten sortiert aufgeführt sind. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht ausführliche Ausarbeitungen, sondern lediglich Aufführungen, was es alles für Möglichkeiten gibt.

*Zum Beispiel:*

*Obergruppe: Datenspeicher* (oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag)

*HashMap:* Liste von Werte-Paaren (Key <--> Value)

inkl. Anwendungen:
HashMap <Key-Datentyp, Value-Datentyp> [Name] = new HashMap <Key-Datentyp, Value-Datentyp>;
[HM-Name].put(Key, Value); // Eintrag in eine bestimmte HashMap einfügen
[HM-Name].get(Key); // Eintrag abfragen
[HM-Name].containsKey([Variable]); // Frage, ob jener Eintrag in einer bestimmten HashMap vorhanden ist
[HM-Name].isEmpty(); // Frage, ob in einer bestimmten HashMap überhaupt etwas drin ist
...
etc.

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich vor kurzem angefangen habe, mich mit Java zu beschäftigen und jetzt hoffe, einen Überblick zu bekommen!


----------



## function (18. Dez 2009)

also die api wäre ja schonmal ein anfang Java Platform SE 6


----------



## madboy (18. Dez 2009)

Das nennt sich API und ist hier zu finden: Java Platform SE 6


----------



## Heady86 (18. Dez 2009)

Hi,
also die normale  Java API ist eigentlich das Hauptnachschlagewerk bei Problemen. 
Wenn du das nicht magst, kannst du evtl. in der ins Deutsche übersetzten API nachschauen, 
da sind die Erklärungen kürzer gehalten. 
Als Beispiel die Hash Map . 
Ob man daraus immer schlau wird ist die andere Sache 

/edit: Hach, Freitags bin ich einfach zu langsam :lol:


----------

